# Uniform question



## WeaponsLover (21 Jan 2011)

I was wondering if as a member of the armed forces of canada we have the right to wear our uniform (not the combat one but the real classy one with the tie and coat) outside of military parade or official events? Not that i want to go shop at wal mart with mine but i know it would make my family very proud if i show up christmas dinner or a marriage etc.. whit it.


----------



## Dash (21 Jan 2011)

This is a good thread to look at: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/23367/post-129660.html#msg129660


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jan 2011)

Dress Instructions, page 2-1-4:



> Only service dress is designed for unrestricted wear on all occasions. With jacket and tie (No. 3 duty order), it equates to a civilian business suit. With medals and accoutrements (Nos. 1 and 1A orders), it is formal attire suitable for all ceremonial occasions.



For more detail, see Annex A to Chapter 2.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jan 2011)

WeaponsLover said:
			
		

> I was wondering if as a member of the armed forces of canada we have the right to wear our uniform (not the combat one but the real classy one with the tie and coat) outside of military parade or official events? Not that i want to go shop at wal mart with mine but i know it would make my family very proud if i show up christmas dinner or a marriage etc.. whit it.



The real classy one? Its called Distinctive Environmental Uniform, or DEU for short.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Jan 2011)

Classy? You mean the baggy, 2-star hotel valet working dress which we call DEU? Whatever the rules may say, the MP's aren't going to have a tactical unit beating down your door if you eat grandma's turkey dinner in it. They more frown upon going to strip clubs in it, joining an Anti-war protest in it, or heaven forbid, working at a strip club in it!


----------



## BDTyre (22 Jan 2011)

Despite the rules, I usally ask. Some events are more fitting than others, and some events will require a higher level of dress. The situation will dictate. A good example is 39CBG's Junior Ranks ball. It is technically a black tie event, but I've seen people attend in everything from No 3s (what my unit refers to as Remembrance Day dress) to full ceremonial dress (doublets, patrols or coatees).


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> They more frown upon going to strip clubs in it,



Ah the memories......    

I don't remember the occasions, but I remember spending a few evenings with the boys in The Canadian in Belleville in DEUs....   

Good times!


----------



## Pusser (24 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Classy? You mean the baggy, 2-star hotel valet working dress which we call DEU? Whatever the rules may say, the MP's aren't going to have a tactical unit beating down your door if you eat grandma's turkey dinner in it. They more frown upon going to strip clubs in it, joining an Anti-war protest in it, or heaven forbid, working at a strip club in it!



Baggy?  If it doesn't fit properly, then either order new stuff or get thee to a tailor!  I defy anyone to find a 2-star hotel with a valet. ;D


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2011)

I'd be somewhat leary of the "valet" in a 2 star hotel  : 

If you thing they frown upon DEUs in peeler joints, trust me going in Combats is a real no no, especially whern it turns out you're the senior rank there. :-[


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Classy? You mean the baggy, 2-star hotel valet working dress which we call DEU? Whatever the rules may say, the MP's aren't going to have a tactical unit beating down your door if you eat grandma's turkey dinner in it. They more frown upon going to strip clubs in it, joining an Anti-war protest in it, or heaven forbid, working at a strip club in it!



You know if you don't like DEU take the suggestion to get a new one, or take your release, its that easy. :rage:

Rant off.


----------



## Brasidas (24 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Classy? You mean the baggy, 2-star hotel valet working dress which we call DEU? Whatever the rules may say, the MP's aren't going to have a tactical unit beating down your door if you eat grandma's turkey dinner in it. They more frown upon going to strip clubs in it, joining an Anti-war protest in it, or heaven forbid, working at a strip club in it!



How about mess dress?

A few mess dinners ago, a crowd from my unit was made its way downtown.  The sergeant major, certainly not in worse condition than anyone else, was denied entry. After some discussion, it was disclosed that while "the army guys were ok, the bellboy uniform" was an issue.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Jan 2011)

Ah, the "rigger' run. I remember one when the new Casino opened in Halifax and a Cook off my ship (no names to protect the innocent!) was 'dancing' on a table in his full dress whites-That's when you turn away and pretend you saw nothing!!!!
Further to this...I don't know where you are but even if it is some small town where you figure no one else in the military will be...for God's sake, make sure you are in full and proper rig! I have been on both sides of this embarassing situation. 
Bottom line-Proudly wear your uniform where ever you wish but use your judgement considering where you may find yourself....and in the condition you may find yourself in as the evening progresses!


----------



## Pusser (25 Jan 2011)

Fond and scary memories of rig runs to the Palace come to mind ... ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You know if you don't like DEU take the suggestion to get a new one, or take your release, its that easy. :rage:
> 
> Rant off.



Hit a nerve did I? Having previously worn No. 2 dress, I cannot help if I am not a fan of the DEU, and was only joking on the comment of it being considered ''classy''.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (25 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Fond and scary memories of rig runs to the Palace come to mind ... ;D


Ha-Ha-I remember a few of us 'escaping' to Halifax one weekend during Cornwallis. We had to wear our S4Bs with the 'purple' shoulder flash (or, atleast, we were supposed to!). Anyway, at the Palace, we all went into the heads and removed our epulettes and name tags so the women wouldn't know we were in the military - Ya right! - Eight guys in green slacks, shiny shoes, light green short sleeve shirts and buzz cuts travelling in a pack trying to hide the fact we weren't in the military-We were pretty naive stupid!


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Hit a nerve did I? Having previously worn No. 2 dress, I cannot help if I am not a fan of the DEU, and was only joking on the comment of it being considered ''classy''.


\

I'm not impressed with your sense of humour. DEU is a sharp uniform. My suggestion stands.


----------

